# A little help with axles/drills



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I recently discovered some hotwheels cars (larrys garage series) that have some REAL nice looking redlines style mag wheels and the tires are actually rubberized and are usable for racing on most of these. AND most importantly, I made another discovery in the search for the perfect chassis/tire/wheel setup for my Jeeps and other offroaders which depends on this also.

Ive been looking for the right size drills to ream out the wheels to fit tyco axles. I have some random bits, one magically is the perfect size for the front axles (it actually has a little collar IDing it as .025), but as to the rears, everything I have is either too big or too small. Now, Im having to ream them close, then use a needle file to open them up which takes about 15 mins longer total.

Anyone have a comprehensive listing of what sizes these axles are, and what size micro drills I need? Here's what I know: Tyco/LL rear axles are .050 size, and AFX/aurora/tomy/AW are .064. The front axles for both of these are the same. A 1/16 bit works perfect for the .064 rears which is no problemo at all. 

What other sizes does the .050 equate to? Micro drills are listed as a # size, decimal size, or a metric millimeter size. But I cant find anything to convert from one to the other, and apparently the .050 size is like the holy grail since my local hobby shop has .047, and .052 and everything else. Ive searched for micro drills on the 'Bay and its the same problem, nothing has a .050. And I can only guess that the fronts are the .025 size. Where can you get these drills? VideoJimmy, I know you have some answers on this and you too, Wes since you guys both pretty much cannibalize HW cars for tyco parts too.

HELP!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

rear tyco axles are .059, or a hair under 1/16th


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.059 is a #53 drill bit http://bobmay.astronomy.net/misc/drillchart.htm


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for even more good info! In that case, the .052 drills at my hobby shop should work just fine. And your 'just a hair under 1/16' comment must be true, since it only takes a tiny bit of filing to fit Tomy axles on a tyco chassis, and AFX wheels are just that little bit too loose...


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

*try this*

You may want to check with "small parts" I am surprised I have not seen it mentioned before on this forum. They did carry drill bits and drill blanks that I have always thought would come in handy for replacement axles.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Forgot about small parts, Mike. I checked with Micro Mark, and nothing they had went large enough.

And Kevin, if a #53 is right at .59, that means Id need the next size under since I want the rims to grip the axle, not just slide onto it. I did find some nice sets on the 'Bay under jewlers tools, Ill have to dig around there some more.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you want a #54 then(.055), smallparts does have them http://www.smallparts.com/s?searchNodeID=16310161|468240&keywords=%2354+drill+bit&x=0&y=0&Action=submit


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

What do you use to spline an axle?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Tazman6069 said:


> What do you use to spline an axle?


I'm not sure what the tool is called, I don't spline mine I loctite(red) my gears on the titanium axles I use. grunge you can also loctit the rims on if they slip off easy. Still make for removal possible


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I use a small phillipshead screwdriver from one of the Radio shack packs and grind it out manually. I find this gives me the best options for any size axel


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

do you ever have centering issues?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> do you ever have centering issues?


no, I seem to able to achieve inner peace


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jeepers,
Have any pics of the wheels and cars that they come on?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> no, I seem to able to achieve inner peace


not quite what i meant!lol!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Absolutely, Rich. Ive been scoring them at Target and at Fred Meyer--theyre out here on the West coast, didnt have them in TN, so TX is prolly no different. Here's one I found on the 'Bay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Hot-Wheels...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Ive found the 3-windo 34 ford and the 67 cougar mostly here, but this auction has the exact same set of wheels on those. The '34 has larger ones out back that will work-tires and all--on a tyco provided it looks right with your body. The smaller sets would be good for the T-jet guys all around. I use the fronts tires and rims, but on the rears I replace the tires since theyre too small for HPs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-2009...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

This one gives a good look at the big-and-littles tire/wheel combo and its still the same classic mag style. Ive seen some torq thrusts but the rims are too big, tires too low--like Dubs--for my tastes.

These are pretty much just the same Real Riders tires/wheels that HW releases on different specialty cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just installed a set of the big-and-little mags (like on that sedan delivery in the 2nd link) onto a 1st generation black curvehugger chassis with the quad flux collectors. The tires that came on them grip well enough, even with the light magnetic traction, but theyre just a bit out of round. So, I had a spare set of Supertires made for the AFX 4-gear, Matchbox Speedtrack or Ideal TCR hubs and they fit right onto the larger HW hubs. So thats a better alternative for tires.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And speaking of, something just occured to me: Mattel, who makes these HW cars with these beautiful rims that are chromed to a perfect finish, run true with no wobbling, and look awesome, manages to do so at a $3 price point. But, they also own the rights to the Tyco slotcar line, which thru most of the 80s and 90s was pretty much the dominant slotcar line until they took over. Their slotcars which at one point sold at a $20 price point for 2 of them have lumpy lopsided tires, wheels totally lacking in detail, and yet a considerable demand which they dont bother to try to meet. They have a huge R&D department with plenty of corporate funding, supposedly a bunch of brilliant people, and Ill bet my left big toe that theyve got extensive parts bins and a machine shop we can only dream about. With simple mods these rims could be adapted to slotcars that could be sold at bargain prices--say, $10-$15 a pop?--and would solve what has become a HUGE problem with their existing pieces. How is it possible in america that they cant simply make a small adaptation and make more money while keeping a bunch of rabid slotters happy?

I figured this out in one nite. VJ and Wes apparently have known about this for some time. Wanna know what my R&D department is? Me in my spare bedroom in my boxers armed only with a some basic hobby tools, a couple pints of Dead Guy ale and an hour or so to burn after work. 

Ok, end rant.


----------

